# Missing CD/DVD Pioneer DVD RW DVR-K17LF ATA DEVICE



## steakdaddy (Oct 12, 2007)

Missing my program. I have a Toshiba P205 S6267 only 5 mos old. Unable to reload driver or find how to reinstall this program. My problem is only multipled because I cant reinstall my backup disks. I am at a lost because I have looked for days and now you are perhaps last hope.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

